# YBA-1 Tribute



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

It's not a spectacular price but there were only 100 made so maybe a Traynor fan will be interested. #30/100 and $600. I have the MOD1 which is like a factory moded version that I've been very happy with.

TRAYNOR YBA-1 TRIBUTE

Edit: Located in Gravenhurst Ontario.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

That's an excellent price for this amp. This won't last very long.

GLWS


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

Well I am driving through gravenhurst on Wednesday... Might have to make a stop. I really don't need this amp but it's hard to resist


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)




----------

